# Need help before making purchase on External SSD: Samsung T7 or T5



## bleupalmtree (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm about to buy my first external SSD and read mixed reviews on here on how the T7 has problems compare to the T5.

Before I spend money on Amazon should I get the T5 or T7? 

I will be using it to load a few libraries from Spitfire, Cinesamples & brass from Orchestral Tools.


My small setup right now:


Apple - MacBook Pro - 13" Display with Touch Bar - Intel Core i5 - 16GB Memory - 512GB SSD - Space Gray (2020)

VAVA USB C Hub, 9-in-1 USB C Adapter with Ethernet Port, 4K USB C to HDMI, PD Power Delivery, USB 3.0 Ports, Audio Port, SD/TF Card Reader for MacBook/Pro/Air (Thunderbolt 3) and Type C Windows Laptop


Thank you for your time.


----------



## Paulogic (Jan 13, 2022)

The T5 will do fine, the T7 series are twice as fast on paper. I have both and T7 is faster
but when loading libraries the difference is not very noticeable. When copying large files
then you feel the higher speed. But compared to a NVMe drive in an external USB3/TB3 casing,
the difference is bigger. I don't find the thread but I did post some numbers a while ago.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 13, 2022)

T5s are just great for samples. I have just the one T7 and in day to day use I have not noticed any differences (of course they are there in terms of speed, but for loading / streaming samples while working in my DAW I hardly actually notice any). This is all anecdotal evidence at best of course, and I am by no means a pro composer. There may be differences in terms of reliability too that I am unaware of.


----------



## gedlig (Jan 13, 2022)

Higher number means better, duh 🤪

(A T7 is the only external SSD I have, so can't write anything constructive.)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 13, 2022)

gedlig said:


> Higher number means better, duh 🤪
> 
> (A T7 is the only external SSD I have, so can't write anything constructive.)


Pretty sure a T800 would kick a T7’s butt.


----------



## Colin66 (Jan 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Pretty sure a T800 would kick a T7’s butt.


And a T-1000 would take a T800 any day of the week!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 13, 2022)

Colin66 said:


> And a T-1000 would take a T800 any day of the week!


See?


----------



## Colin66 (Jan 13, 2022)

bleupalmtree said:


> I'm about to buy my first external SSD and read mixed reviews on here on how the T7 has problems compare to the T5.
> 
> Before I spend money on Amazon should I get the T5 or T7?
> 
> ...


I've been using a T7 for a few months with no issues at all, if that helps!


----------



## BigMal (Jan 13, 2022)

Just in case you find these cheaper that the T5/T7, I've been using Samsung's internal versions (EVO 860 and 870), in an SSD enclosure, and with a USB-C connection, get 520Mb/s from both. I wasn't sure about this setup, and recently had the 870 fail, which Samsung replaced (details here, with helpful input from the forum, in case it's helpful to you). Both working great now.


----------



## Paulogic (Jan 13, 2022)

Depending on the price settings in your region, Sandisk Pro series may be cheaper with
equal speeds as the T7. I have been using one for restoring data for a customer and it
did feel as fast as the T7 I have.


----------



## Kony (Jan 13, 2022)

Colin66 said:


> And a T-1000 would take a T800 any day of the week!


Hmm, I'll see your T-1000 and raise you a T-X.


----------

